# Evangelical preaching and Ephesians



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 14, 2011)

In confessing their conversion, many evangelicals use phrases such as "I gave my life to Christ," "I gave it all to God," "I prayed to receive Christ," etc. Upon reflecting on these terms, it seems that the focus is heavy on the human response side and rarely, will you hear phrases such as "God did it all" "Christ saved me," "God gave me a new heart" etc.

Ephesians in it's opening chapters is heavy on God's predestination and election of us unto salvation, so my thoughts are that many evangelical churches must not spending a whole lot of time on preaching from Ephesians, otherwise I can't see how they would be giving so much credit to their "decision" for Christ. 

What think ye?


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> "I gave my life to Christ"..."I gave it all to God"..."I prayed to receive Christ"..."God did it all"..."Christ saved me"..."God gave me a new heart"



For what it's worth, I can say all 6. But yeah, Ephesians 1-2 kind of puts the kibosh on libertarian freewill decisional regeneration...

One way Arminians try to get around Ephesians 1-2 is to say that we were predestined to adoption as sons, not to salvation. And they try to get around faith being a gift, and that not of ourselves, by arguing the "that" is salvation, not faith.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 14, 2011)

MarieP said:


> saintandsinner77 said:
> 
> 
> > "I gave my life to Christ"..."I gave it all to God"..."I prayed to receive Christ"..."God did it all"..."Christ saved me"..."God gave me a new heart"
> ...



I've heard that too...the only problem is it's contradictory- saved, but not adopted or saved but not a child of God- ridiculous and absurd
Chapter XII
Of Adoption
All those that are justified, God vouchsafes, in and for His only Son Jesus Christ, to make partakers of the grace of adoption, by which they are taken into the number, and enjoy the liberties and privileges of the children of God,have His name put upon them, receive the spirit of adoption have access to the throne of grace with boldness, are enabled to cry, Abba, Father

The "that" in Ephesians 2 is even a strong point for faith as a gift of God since faith is the antecedent of "that"...it is horrible exegesis to try to split up grace and faith as though the grace is a gift, but faith is not...anything to take credit- man is obsessed with being in control...but thankfully, there is a growing resistance to the Arminian Captivity of the Church


----------



## KMK (Nov 15, 2011)

In my experience, you are correct. Eph 1 and 2 are neglected in Arminian churches.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 15, 2011)

KMK said:


> In my experience, you are correct. Eph 1 and 2 are neglected in Arminian churches.


You know, now that you mention that, I think you're right. The exception to that is Ephesians 2:10


----------

